# impossible d'accepter les Conditions générales des Services multimédia Apple



## augusterre (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de me créer un identifiant apple et lorsque je veux télécharger une app, on me demande d'accepter les nouvelles Conditions générales des Services multimédia Apple. Je les accepte donc et le message "nous avons rencontré un problème" s'affiche.
Comment faire ?
Cordialement


----------



## Rotolo23 (12 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de me créer un identifiant apple et lorsque je veux télécharger une app, on me demande d'accepter les nouvelles Conditions générales des Services multimédia Apple. Je les accepte donc et le message "nous avons rencontré un problème" s'affiche.
> Comment faire ?
> Cordialement


Bonjour, j’ai le même problème. Je commente pour être notifié s’il y a une solution


----------



## augusterre (12 Septembre 2022)

Rotolo23 a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai le même problème. Je commente pour être notifié s’il y a une solution


pb résolu pour moi, réessaye de ton coté
bonne chance


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> pb résolu pour moi, réessaye de ton coté
> bonne chance


Comment, ça peut en intéresser d'autres ?


----------



## augusterre (13 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Comment, ça peut en intéresser d'autres ?


En attendant un peu


----------



## JeremyP78 (17 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu le bug après installation de la 15.7.
Après installation de la 16.0 dans la foulée, plus de soucis.


----------

